# ND century crash report



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Awhile back, I had the idea of riding a century around Minot, ND. I convinced a bunsh of locals (I'm in yhe Air Force) to join me. Here are some pictures from the ride. (sorry about the smudgy spot, I had some junk on the lense)

Ready to roll out!









Shooting from the hip climbing out of Burlington









A view of the vally with the canola and flax feilds in bloom.










25MPH paceline heading towards Hwy 83.










The end of my ride. While riding past the base, a car pulling onto the highway attempted to merge with our paceline. I clipped the wheel of the guy in front of me, and it was game over! Next thing I knew, I amsliding down the highway on my left shoulder and helmet. I knew almost immediately that my collerbone was broken. It looks like it hurts 










After getting my wife out to get my bike, and an ambulance ride for me to the ER, the rest of the group finished the ride. That was pretty cool as a few of them have never ridden one before. My official mileage for the day was only 55.86. Maybe next time


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sorry your ride ended early...*

but glad your injury wasn't more serious.
Hopefully your group can make this an annual event...or at least do a celebratory collarbone healed ride once you get the clear from your doc.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry about your injury. Collarbones are supposed to be really painful (when broken.) However, in looking at your pictures one of the captions indicates you took the picture while in a paceline. If that's true either you're the world's best cyclist (and photographer) or you were really tempting fate that day. BTW, you had more than a half century, and that isn't half bad.

Also, "a car pulling onto the highway tried to merge with our paceline," as in join your paceline? Pull in with some bikes ahead and some bikes behind his/her car? Are you kidding? Was this person DUI or what?


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Sorry about your injury. Collarbones are supposed to be really painful (when broken.) However, in looking at your pictures one of the captions indicates you took the picture while in a paceline. If that's true either you're the world's best cyclist (and photographer) or you were really tempting fate that day. BTW, you had more than a half century, and that isn't half bad.
> 
> Also, "a car pulling onto the highway tried to merge with our paceline," as in join your paceline? Pull in with some bikes ahead and some bikes behind his/her car? Are you kidding? Was this person DUI or what?


Maybe I was tempting fate. For the paceline shot, I drfted off the back and well to the left of the last rider. I would never pull the camera out in close quarters. As for the car, the driver was on the acceleration ramp onto the highway. He came dangerously close to the guys at the front. They started braking, and the guy infront of my grabbed his brakes and swerved to avoid one of them.

The intersection really sucks for bikes. Because there is no stop sign for cars turning right, many drivers feel that they don't have to give the right of way to the cyclist. I am familiar with the intersection and know that if I hold my line, the car will pass me on the right (in the acceleration lane), and then I will be able to safely cross back over to the 6 foot wide shoulder. The next time I ride through it with a group I will be sure to give myself a much larger cushion between me and the guy in front of me.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your crash. Hopefully, you'll be able to get back on the bike soon.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

I saw the ortho dr this morning. He gave me the option of letting it heal w/ the traditional treatment of putting it in a sling for 6-8 weeks, or surgically "fixing" it with a plate. I am not sure which option I will take. He did not promise me faster recovery with surgery, but did say that he could almost guaruntee that I would have full range of motion afterwards. From the reading I have done on the subject, it looks like about a third of people going the traditional route lose some range of motion, and many suffer lasting pain from mal-aligned unions. 

I may go with the surgery, but have not decided yet. mine is a pretty "common" fracture with only about 1 CM between the ends, so the chances of it healing well by itself are not that bad. I have to decide before the end of next week.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*Memory Lane!*

I hope you're feeling better. Your pics really took me back. I used to ride those same roads back in the early 90s when I was in the AF. I used to ride with a group of locals as well. Check your PMs. Thanks for the great shots. :thumbsup:


----------

